# Harddrive help



## Deleted member 2077 (Jul 8, 2010)

> Cons: For non-windows system (opensolaris and freeBSD for me, though reportedly linux too) this drive does NOT present itself natively as a 4kb sector drive. WD has put into the firmware an emulation layer that causes the drive to be seen as a 512 sectored size in unix. Because of this performance is seriously hindered. You can solve this problem by manually aligning the partitions, but that's just extra unnecessary work.



My drive is extremely slow (2TB WD drive above).  I'm not sure what this means.  How do I "align the partitions"?  I just want one big 2TB slice (for data).


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think this is what I want:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=76148&postcount=38


----------

